# The real Cost Of Living in Canada - Current actual prices



## inutley (Jun 9, 2009)

There are always lots of questions about the cost of living in Canada, so thought I would assist by providing some current 2010 costs for living in BC, maybe other forum users can add costs for other provinces. to equate to UK prices I would work on the basis of $1.8 dollars to the pound as this is more representative than current exchange rates:

Average House price: $487804 (Greater Vancouver $680,782, Okanagan (inc Kelowna) $383996)
Rental - 2 bed flat Kelowna typical $750/month
Municipal Taxes based on average house prices: Vancouver $3300 year, Kelowna $2700/year
Car - Ford Focus Sedan 2010 model new - $14,900 (dealer price), BMW 3 series - $34500
Groceries:
Bread - $1.70
Milk - 2.5l - $3.99
Cheese - Cracker Barrel 750g - $7.99
Cereals - Kellogs 525g - $4
Apples - 99c / pound
Potatoes - $3.00 / 5lb bag
Carrots - $1.99/ 5lb bag
Fresh Chicken - $6.59 / lb
Fresh Steak - $5.99 / lb (Rib Steak)
Fruit Juice - Fresh, 1.75litres - $3.50
Wine - Bottle - $10 (USA or BC wine)
Beer - 6 pack - $12
Coffee - 300g - $5.40
Laundry Detergent - 2l - $8.77

hope this gives you all an idea of the cost of living.


----------

